# .mon in .wav



## Orim23 (30. September 2002)

Hallo,
hab folgendes Prob. Benutzte WaveLab und habe eine ca. 45min mix im Automonta. fertig gemacht. es wird als .mon datei gespeichert. nun will ich das aber auf cd brennen und auf der anlage abspielen können. wie krieg ich .mon in .wav oder so.......

Danke schon mal


----------



## AKM<2b> (30. September 2002)

http://www.musica.at/forum/message1/3435.html
http://www.musica.at/forum/message1/3434.html

hier die antworten zur gleichen frage...

2b


----------



## Orim23 (30. September 2002)

Jep 
werd ich mal heute abend versuchen. hoffe das funzt auch.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. September 2002)

Da Links nicht beständig sind, der Inhalt nochmal hier auf dem Board verewigt:


```
Du musst die Aufnahme vorher "Bouncen", 
sprich alles zu einer Stereo oder Monospur zusammenmischen
```

oder:


```
Du mußt die Mastersektion aufrufen und auf das Feld "Apply" klicken.
Hier nur noch den Zielordner angeben und - voilà - er speichert Dir deine Montage als Wave-Datei.
```


----------



## Orim23 (2. Oktober 2002)

erst mal danke für die schnelle hilfe. aaaaaabbbbbbeeeerrrrrr
Mastersektion dann Apply? wo wie was?? ich find den ****** nicht?
ich hab jetzt auch alles in eine spur gelegt. aber funzt nicht. wollte das alles schon über aufnahme mach aber das kann es ja nicht sein. 
als info: benutze WaveLab 4.0


----------

